# Regional treats



## PotterWatch (Apr 1, 2012)

What regional things do your goats really enjoy?  Here in So. California, our goats really enjoy palm fronds.  They like all types of palms.  It seems to be their favorite treat.  They like to eat all the spiky thorny things off the sides of fan palm fronds as well as the green parts.  We will cut palms and hang them in their pen.  They'll go through a batch of palms in no time flat!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't have goats, but my sheep really like to eat these (sorry, don't know what they're called):


----------



## hcppam (Apr 1, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Don't have goats, but my sheep really like to eat these (sorry, don't know what they're called):
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn0584.jpg


Thistle? wow


----------



## hcppam (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll have to go down the hill, and get some palm fronds.


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 2, 2012)

We have palm trees by the dozen here on our farm so we always have a good supply for the goats!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 2, 2012)

Ours like the palms too!  We live in a river bottom...and thus all the boggy spots grow "fan palms" I think they are called....it's the first thing they go for when I let them out to free range...skip right over the other stuff for those things...the horses even chew on 'em from time to time...and of course the "poisons" - poison oak, sumac....they LOVE that stuff...hubby has a nice rash right now from petting a goat that had been munching some poison something....


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine really enjoy all the pine trees which grow around here...kinda the opposite of palm trees


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2012)

humff.

Mine wont eat NUTHIN.  NO raisins, No dandelions, No clover, No wheat bread,  MAYBE an apple if I let them eat it in the stanchion.

NOTHIN.

But, if they get out (which is rare) they go to the garden and eat the clover that they wont take from my hand.  

the snots.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL! That's how mine are, Redtailgal!!! 

I've just been letting mine out of their pen to do whatever they want. No garden yet, and my MIL covered up my azaleas with netting b/c they apparently LOVE those. They were on my front porch yesterday eating the oak pollen tassles, flowers, whatever you call them, off of everything! Off the porch floor, the grill, chairs, gobbling them up like there's no tomorrow. But they won't touch a thing that's been on the ground. They are too good for that. lol


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine go nuts for Stinging Nettle and Burdock.

Chris


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 3, 2012)

My girls love the miners lettuce, poison oak, brush oak... just about anything they can get ahold of! Pine trees are a fav...


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 3, 2012)

Thistle is covering my yard and the goats wont eat it!
Im actually about to go dig as much of it up as I can..


----------



## capretta (Apr 10, 2012)

WOO! Bring out the sterotypes, but here in Idaho my goats can't get enough potato greens!  They hate the potato itself, but love the stem and leaves!


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2012)

capretta said:
			
		

> WOO! Bring out the sterotypes, but here in Idaho my goats can't get enough potato greens!  They hate the potato itself, but love the stem and leaves!


I would watch feeding the stems of potatoes because they contain solanine as with all members of the Nightshade family.

Chris


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 12, 2012)

I live in the Northwest, and  mine LOVE pine needles. They seem to prefer my expensive weeping white pine to the Austrian pine! (spicey got in the yard last summer and brought her little twins with her, and they stripped that white pine in about 20 minutes) LOTS of bad words were spoken! HAHAHA! At Christmas time I saved the tree and threw it in their pen, you'd have thought I gave them a gold mine, they had that thing stripped in a couple of days. 
I've read that pine needles are a natural dewormer, they don't get it enough for me to really tell if it is! This summer the whole hillside will be fenced and they will have full access to Juniper trees. I have seen them crawl up on the boulders, and stand on tippy toes and hind legs trying to get the branches.


----------

